# Left Brain vs Right Brain



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

​
*Do you see the dancer turning clockwise or anti-clockwise?*

clockwise650.00%anti-clockwise18.33%both541.67%


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

link

I remember seeing this back when I was like 12 and I could easily see her spin clockwise and counterclockwise... but now it's just counterclockwise. I've been trying for like 10 minutes lol.

EDIT: wow I'm very tired hahahahaha so sorry about that.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Holy crap that was freaking me out. I was trying to read the stuff on the sides of the pictures and every time I would look away she would change directions. I saw her go both clockwise and counter clockwise many times.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

its weird, but when i first clicked on it i saw both, and then only clockwise. then when i checked it again it was the same thing. its one of those things that if im not paying attention i guess.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

These tests have always flipped around for me. probably mostly clockwise. but they flip.

Edit: Also for some reason when reading your post initially I thought it was going to be a "Dancing Bear" silhouette. It must be way past my bed time.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Can't get the naked girl to dance anticlockwise at all..


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

pancake said:


> Can't get the naked girl to dance anticlockwise at all..


Yeah, me too. That sucks lol


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

EverDream said:


> Yeah, me too. That sucks lol


Hey, at least we're risk takers!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I can see both, but clockwise 90% of the time

Edit: Holy crap this freaks me out, I was staring at it and I thought like "Alright lets change it, turn around" and it did, and I did that like 5 times woahh freaky


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Ha! I finally made her switch direction for a few seconds









Not that I have been staring at her on and off throughout the day or anything..

And after a bit more of a stare she 's now switching every half turn so she is just going left right left right rather than round and round. Addictive this.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

Holy shit! I made her go counterclockwise after only seeing clockwise!!! I seriously did not believe that she even could go counterclockwise! I'm so happy now that I got her to go both ways


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

pancake said:


> Ha! I finally made her switch direction for a few seconds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you make her change direction? I see her go only clockwise...


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

EverDream said:


> How did you make her change direction? I see her go only clockwise...


I sort of looked past her (focusing behind her not directly on the legs) without concentrating on her too much and she switched.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Right brain.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

I can totally control the direction she goes in really easily. I naturally saw it as clockwise but I changed it as soon as I decided to and I kept swapping and it was trippy


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

pancake said:


> I sort of looked past her (focusing behind her not directly on the legs) without concentrating on her too much and she switched.


Still can't see it lol


----------

